# Cheve dealer told me i cant get a snow prep package on a diesel



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Hey guys,
I live in Ohio and checked around to a few Cheve dealers recently. They both told me that Cheve wont put a snow plow prep package on a diesel truck. They said that the front end could snap very easily and some other things so they dont. Plus if i buy a diesel and put a plow on it that deletes the warranty totally. I dont understnad this becasue i know many guys that plow with diesels. Is this true, can i get some advice on what to do. The other option would just be get a 2500HD 6.0 L V8 and that would be great, but i kinda made up my mind to get a diesel and now they are telling me i cant
Thanks


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

First off they must prove what ever you did or didnt do caused the failured. They cant void your total warantee. If I put nitrous on my truck they wont beable to deny me warantee covereage if my radio dies even if my motor is a melted blob. 

The only thing they may be able to give you grief about is if you buy a truck without plow prep and you have front end problems but they will still have problems fighting you. 

Some cab configurations wont allow plow prep and the diesel. 

The frame snapping is the bigggest bunch of crap i have ever heard! I have a 03 2500HD reg cab and I run a 9'6" fisher V blade(the biggest blade fisher recomends you carying) and it carys the blade fine and hasnt snapped! They are so FOS it aint even funny! 

Alot of warantee work and hassle or lack there of comes down to the specific dealer and if they will go to bat for you. I talked to my dealer extensively and they have been great to work with. Before i bought my truck i told em I wanted to plow and asked as long as I run a blade that the plow manufacture recomends if i would be covered, they told me I can run one a bit bigger and it wont be any prob. I also brought my truck in for some work and they comented how good my 5" exhaust sounded and they liked the looks of my oversized tires. So people say thier dealer told em if they get exhaust they will void the whole warantee. Finding a dealer that will work with you and has a good service dept is the most important thing with buying a truck IMO. They all sell for about the same price but I would still pay a bit more to be taken care of. Heck they stuck me in a brand new loaded loaner instead of a pos rental when i brought my truck in for an oil change. Shop for a dealer/service dept and then shop for a truck

Any particular questions about the duramaxes let me know


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

You loking for reg cab or what?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with the above post.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

I am looking at a Cheve 2500 HD extended cab 8ft bed 4x4 Diesel
Thanks for the input i thought they might be full of it


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

as ratlover said, cab configuation. The front axles are all rated at the same weight capacity. An extended cab with an 8' box moves the weight more over the front axle. Also the weight of passangers is carryed more on the front than cargo would be in the bed. I think you can get plow prep with a reg cab. 
Just my opinion but an extend cab with 8' box is a big truck to plow with, hope you have lots of turning room.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a 3500 4x4 (6x6) with dump body and a snow plow bought from dealer. You need to find a Truck dealer and not a car dealership


----------



## dirtyriffs (Feb 11, 2004)

I went to chevy.com . I built my own, and they let me pick the snowplow prep w/ diesel. So im sure it can be made.

http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

regular and extra-cabs are available with plow prep,but a good dealer will fix it any way.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

FSUPERDUTY,
Thank you for proving my question to me and all the Chev. dealers. I will let them know they dont know **** about trucks and options. One question for you, What kind of snow tires are on your truck now in the pic or aren't they snow plowing tires or what do u recommend. What is the price for 4 of them? Some guys I know recommend M+S Coopers is that a good snow plowing tire?
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

FSUPERDUTY,
I am now trying to debate on if i need or want to get a diesel and allison transmision. What do you find that the diesel is more better other than the 6.0 L V8. That 6.0 has some power and i know alot of guys that run a 6.0 L V8. Also i hear you can get just the allison trany in the 6.0 L V8 is that correct and would that be good?
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The Allison is only available with the Duramax or the 8.1L gas. Primary advantages for diesel (any) are torque, trailering/heavily loaded performance (due to torque), maintenance/longevity (arguable), and increased fuel efficiency (may not pay for itself though).


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info WFD44,
Would u recomend the diesel over the gas 6.0 L V8. I do not do to much plowing as of right now, but i think i may in the near future. Like i said i know a lot of guys that say the 6.0 L gas V8 is plenty to plow about anything. Would this be the best way for me to go with the gas 6/0 L V8
Thank
Bchlawns


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BCH......The dealer is not fooling you. SOME GM diesels cannot be
ordered with VYU plow prep.
I had to go with a 3/4 because plow prep. was not avail. on a 01
1/2 1500 excab.

And yes these guys are correct. It all depends on the dealer you
work with. Some don't care, some do as you found out 1st hand.

YES......They can deny ANY plowing related breakage and/or void
your entire warranty if your truck is NOT VYU plow prep. equipped.
No matter what anybody sez......Moss-Magnison Act or not !
Its like fighting city hall ! 
I went thru this on my 97 1500 x-cab NO plow prep. when I smoked the driveshaft ! I got lucky and went to another dealer
and luckly they fixed it under warranty !

Now I know better....Good luck on your choice ...But be wary !
............geo


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think the 6.0 is plenty for a plow truck. A friend of mine has to 2500 hd's with 6.0's running 8'6" fisher straight blades and I think his 1 ton dump is a 6.0 gas job too (with 9'6" ez-v). We have a 2500 HD 6.0 in the fire department. It lugs around 1500 lbs of water, tank and equipment and still has plenty of power and manages a little off road action too.

Now, I have been accused of being cheap at times, but the payback time for the upcharge to diesel ($6,000-$7,000 including transmission) is not likely to "pay for itself" in fuel savings in the short term. If you expect to keep it for a long, long, looooonnng time and/or haul HEAVY trailers (bobcats etc. not mow trailers) get a Diesel. Otherwise save your cash buy gas.

As someone else mentioned, plow prep may not be available for certain model/engine combinations. I know Ford in particular does not offer plow prep or recommend a plow on certain extended and crew cab Diesel Super Duties. It is OK according to Ford on a regular cab Diesel or any cab with gas. This is because the addition of a plow puts the front axle over the GAWR with the heavier Diesel engine.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. wfd44. I think i have decided i am going to go with a Chev. 2500 HD 8 ft bed, 4x4 6.0 L V8.
Bchlawns


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

They cant void your entire warantee. They cant even attempt to get snooty about it. They may say something to that effect but if you stick to your guns they will quickly fold. If its something that is questionable and may have been caused by the plow then they may fight a bit more and you may have to get pissy. Chevy still has to obey the law.

A 6.0 will have more than enough power to do the job. 

I believe that most say it takes 80k in fuel savings to pay for itself? The harder you work the truck the more the gap will widen though and a diesel will really start to shine. A diesel will have better resale but not quite the heafty price of admission. I bought the diesel because I drive alot of miles so it will pay for itself fuel wise and I like the added power and the ease at getting more power. Take a look at dieselplace.com I run a 90hp tune on a daily baisis(the biggest the stock allision will take long term IMO) so that puts me at 390hp and 870# of torque with a 500$ edge juice module.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RAT..........I can't believe ya bro........Its been posted here and elsewhere about dealer/manuf. denying or voiding warranty
coverage for plow rigs, exaust systems, lift kits, chips, etc, etc....
Also most manuf. denying warranty work for cars imported from
Canada to be resold in the USA.
I live along the US-Canada border and it happens a lot !

It happened to ME on my 97 no plow prep rig !

Like I said "Its like fighting city hall"...............geo


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Depending on what it is it may be "like fighting city hall" and may be a royal PITA that some people would just like to avoid. But it is a law that says what ever you do or dont do(matinence) has to be proved to have caused the failure. Other wise they cant deny you.....well they could deny you and then you are stuck fighting it. My mother works for a dealership and I was thinking of getting an econo box to keep the miles off my truck and she was telling me the same thing she tell the customers....you have to bring it into the dealership for its such and such mile service to keep the warranty, bla bla bla. BS I told her! Even the employees are ignorant to the laws sometimes......

I think we do agree though, it may be "like fighting city hall" and they can deny your waranty coverage because you bought a blue car if they want. But it may be against the law and you can fight it and will will, it just may be a big headache. 

If you can show that you dont exceed the FAWR with the plow and all the components that a plow prep truck has is on your truck(like cooler and such) and all the other components are the same on a plow prep vrs non plow prep then you can fight it. 

With that said, I still made plow prep a requirement on my truck when i was searching even though it added nothing more than the blinky light switch, just for decreasing my chance of getting hassled.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

oh...and like i said, most of it boils down to the dealer. And you may want to get what ever in writing so its not a, my salseman said it would be fine.....


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I would love for GM to build a Duramax Crew with a plow package. Sign me up!! For now, I have a 6.0 gas with the plow package and have had no problems whatsoever. If I want diesel, I guess the closest thing with a plow package would be a Dodge..Time will tell.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

the tires on my truck are BFGoodrich Rugged trailes they did a decent job for last season and are wereing very well.choosing a diesel for me is easier desision than for most people.the question I ask people more than how much you tow is how much you drive.the more you drive the cheaper it is to run.In my case the truck dives me to work(60 miles round trip)to play ,for plowing in the winter,dragging sleds way up north in winter I am always moveing.plus once you get used to the performance not much else will do.every buddy says it takes so many miles to break even bla bla bla.I looked at how much my payment will be with the gas engine and how much gas I would burn and how much the payment was going to be for the diesel and how much less fuel i was going to burn and for me it is cheaper to run the diesel.the more you drive the cheaper it is.If you don't drive alot then get a gas.plus diesels are the hot thing now when you look at used truck papers and compare gas trucks to diesels often the diesels are bringing more money than just the initial cost difference.to me its no more justifiable than buying a 60 inch big screen tv when a 32 inch tube screen will do.if you wnat a big screen buy one if you want a diesel buy one ! you have to be happy!1


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks FSUPERDUTY


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Glad I could help!


----------



## pcarpenter (Jul 2, 2004)

hello gentlemen,my concern is with a 2004 gmc 2500 hd with a duramax,extended cab,6.5 bed.i ordered it with a plow prep package and the front axle weight rating is 4800#.i had the truck weighed and on the front axle there is 4160#.fisher says a 8' blade can go on the truck with 1000# of ballast but that is for the same truck with no optons except a/c. using the formula in the owners manual or the formula from fisher,the wieght comes in at 300-400# over the fawr.i was wondering if any one else was having similar difficulties and any suggestions such as removing the factory tubular assist steps or the back seat in the extended cab to get some of the wieght off the front end.i've called the dealer and they are clueless.also,i've talked to an engineer at the plow manufacturer,and while they understood my concern,they had no advice except not to exceed the rating on the front axle.any advice in this matter would be greatly appreciated.thank you.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

how much does an 8' steel plow weigh? So i know so i can make sure i am not over either. I thought 2500 HD only came with 4800# front axle. Or can u get it bigger than that. I dont know why a 8' cant go on a 2500 HD that is weird and not be over.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

If they say that the front end will snap, I'd be looking away from a Chevy truck. They don't make em like they used to, that's why I traded mine in on a Ford.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

my truck handles my boss 8.2 v with no problem with out plow prep.I would not be worried about a strait blade at all,I also have a diesel.I also wouldn't run anything less than a 8.6 my self.I never run ballast either!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

The VYU snowplow prep package is limited to Short Beds only when you go with anything other than a regular cab and the Diesel.

I'll be installing a brand new 9'2" BOSS V on the new truck this month. Had an 8'2" BOSS V on the old ext. Cab Longbed and it still lives. Couldn't order a plow prep back then on an Ext. Cab longbed either.

GM has to assume that there will be 175lbs in every seatbelt in the truck while plowing. Thats why things get sticky when you add 3 more passengers and a Diesel engine.

After driving/plowing snow with an Ext. Cab Longbed for over 15 years, this new REGULAR CAB maneuvers like a Honda Civic! If your serious about plowing, and you have the option, go with a REGULAR CAB!


----------



## pcarpenter (Jul 2, 2004)

even with just myself in the truck and a full tank of fuel,the front axle has 4160# on it.an 8' fisher with a snowfoil and cutting edge weighs 895# for a GM truck.that alone puts the front axle over the gross axle weight rating.on top of that,if you do the formula that GM has in the owners manual in the "adding a plow",the weight that plow puts on the front end is actually 1200#.that's 560# over the limit of the front axle.i'm not saying that the front end can't take it,but no where in black and white does it say that it's strong enough to handle it.also,i noticed the specifications on a 3500 1-ton truck has the same 4800# rated font end as the 2500HD.the plow dealerships are putting 9' plow blades on the front of these trucks but some say they can't put an 8' blade on my truck because of the liability issue.GM should have made the front end the same as ford and dodge-5200#.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

You may be surprised that the GM front end has a higher net capacity. The tare weights of the other trucks are significantly heavier. The GM's are lighter, and technically stronger, as we can carry more net weight.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

so u are saying that a 2500HD truck with an 8' western steel plow will put the front end over. They told me that they would cover everything and that a 2500 HD with the plow prep package could easily hold an 8' plow?
thanks
bchlawns


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

when figuring out how much plow you can stick up front you have to remember that things are acting like levers and your axels are the fulcrum. If you stick a weight in front of your axel it will put more weight on it than if it was directly over it. But you can also sticl a bunch of weight behind the rear wheels and this will pull weight off the front end. This is were ballast is important. Fisher has a good explination of this showing all the calculations on thier site IIRC. 

I run a 9'6" V blade and it handles it like a dream, this is on a reg cab Duramx, on a short bed crew cab? I dont know how it would do, cab config makes a big difference.

Look at a ford or dodge and see what kinda blade you can hang in front of thier diesel. It sure supprised me.


----------



## pcarpenter (Jul 2, 2004)

the 8' western pro series plow seems to be one of the lighter plows i looked at.but at one of the fisher dealers that had a four wheel scale,they were saying the amount of ballast it would take to get the plow wieght off my front end would actually start to "squash" the truck,as they put it,or in other words exceed the gvwr for the truck.having a regular cab i'm sure would hold the wieght.for the configuration i have,even thought it has the plow prep package,i'm having a problem with the wieght of any plow.unfortunetly for me,that's the heaviest front end GM makes.the only thing i've been told is to try to get a letter from a GM engineer saying it can hold more or see if they can re- rate the front end heavier as they do for cab and chassis outfitters.in my opinion,for the money GM asks for these trucks,no-one should have to do this much calculation or discussion just to put a plow on their truck.i know the plow would probably not do any damage to the truck,but if you go by the guidelines GM has in the owners manual,for my application,it can't be done.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

The Gm dealer i went to today told me that they would warranty in full a 2500 HD ext cab or crew cab with a plow prep and an 8' plow. They will not warranty a diesel plow at all. So i am getting an 6.0L V8. They said they would warranty that in full and that truck will have no problem at all carrying that 8' blade.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by pcarpenter _
> *in my opinion,for the money GM asks for these trucks,no-one should have to do this much calculation or discussion just to put a plow on their truck. *


For the most part, we DON'T really calculate or discuss this type of thing. Usually we just DO IT!

The new ('01+) front end is visibly better and stronger built than the '88-'00 years. And guys have been carrying 8'-9'6" plows on those without problems for over 15 years.

I suggest that you BUY the truck that YOU really want. If it's a Diesel you want, get it....Snowplowing is usually only a SMALL portion of what we buy our trucks for. And, if you do things right, the plow will be DOWN and PLOWING more than it's up!

As for a dealer thats going to snitch on you about a plow in regards to warranty (Plow prep pkg or not).....I'd just as well NOT do business with that dealership. Worse thing your going to experience is accellerated wear on ball joints and tie rod ends/idlers etc. This is just part of the reason we charge what we do.

These are just my thoughts and opinions. Take them for what they're worth.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

TLS,
Thanks for the advice. I totally agree with you. Th e price of trucks are rediculous and they should warranty them forever and with whatever we put on them.
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *For the most part, we DON'T really calculate or discuss this type of thing. Usually we just DO IT!
> 
> The new ('01+) front end is visibly better and stronger built than the '88-'00 years. And guys have been carrying 8'-9'6" plows on those without problems for over 15 years.
> ...


That says it all. I totally agree.


----------



## pcarpenter (Jul 2, 2004)

UOTE]_Originally posted by Bchlawns _
*The Gm dealer i went to today told me that they would warranty in full a 2500 HD ext cab or crew cab with a plow prep and an 8' plow. They will not warranty a diesel plow at all That's my point.Here is a person in Ohio who was told by a GM dealership that they will warrenty any plow except on a diesel.i was told the same thing in Mass.Why does GM offer a plow prep package on that particular truck?If I knew that before hand,I would have ordered it different.TLS, i respect your opinion and I probably will put a plow on any way,I just wanted to see if any one else was aware of this issue with an extended cab diesel.*


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Yes, i just ordered an 2005 Chevy 2500 HD 6.0L V8 extended cab. I was going to get a diesel until i found out that GM does not put the plow prep on any diesel and if u put a plow on it they dont warranty anything around the front end. I went to many dealers and i was told no by them all. Alot of guys say u can talk them into covering a full warranty with a plow and diesel, but i dont believe it. I have been checking into all this stuff forever now and have been told noooo by everyone. I know a lot of guys that plow with the 6.0L v8 gas and they said it will move nething.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Bchlawns,

GM DOES allow the VYU (Snowplow Prep Package) on Extended cabs. It just has to be a SHORT bed. I was pretty sure of this all along, but just came from the GMC website and it allowed it. You cant get it on a Ext. Cab LONG bed though. If you want a LONG bed you must get a REGULAR cab.

This info above is just for the Duramax Diesel option.

You mentioned _"I know a lot of guys that plow with the 6.0L v8 gas and they said it will move nething."_

What does that mean? I've never had a problem with ANY truck not having enough power to plow snow. Even in the DEEPEST blizzards, traction is ALWAYS the first to go. The 6.0 is very comparable to the older Big Blocks in terms of power.

If a salesman is telling you that you CAN'T get a Diesel and the VYU package, then go to another dealer.

Nothing irks me more than salesman that DON'T know their product. I always know a "little" more than most salesman, but when they flat out lie, it turns my stomach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

I think he means "any thing"..... see the n & e? It stands for anything


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Oh, OK.

Thats a new one for me!

I thought he typoed "nothing".


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

lol sorry guys it was any thing. Just a quick type. I have been to 6 chevy dealers and have been told the same things about the diesel. There are verrrrry few salesman any where that know their product like they should. I know more than a lof of them and i havent been doing this that long. I cant go to another chevy dealer becasue i dont want to drive over 2 hours to get there. Oh well i ordered a 6.0 L gas today anyways.
Thanks


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Cant get a diesel with a plow prep??? My truck must be a factory mess up.

They can only *deny* your waranty coverage for a particular failure if that failure was caused by what you added/did/didnt do. They cant void your warantee.

Good luck with the 6.0. They are some running SOB's and will move any amount of snow you want.  Most important question though is what color and when do we get to see some pics?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ratlover _
> *
> 
> They can only deny your waranty coverage for a particular failure if that failure was caused by what you added/did/didnt do. They cant void your warantee.
> ...


Well put Rat.

I didn't have any problem with my idler arm replacement getting warranted on my '90. It had the Meyer plow mount on it then. This was at like 34K miles or so.

But as Rat put it....If your CD player stops working they CAN NOT say...."Sorry, since you added a snowplow, you voided your entire warranty" and we can not fix your CD player. Not only is that Illegal, its just wrong and I doubt highly that ANY dealer is acting like this. This is the stuff that rumors cause.

How many weeks till you get the new truck?


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Bc,
Good luck with your truck. I have the same set-up with the plow package and it has done a great job. I do more commercial than residential and have had zero problems. I dilemma is more room for the kids so a crew cab is needed. How to power it is the question. Would like a diesel, but like you said, all the warranty issues crop up. 8.1 liter may be an answer also. Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

thanks guys!!! Im excited to get in the new truck

Ratlover,
i am getting a black truck. My other 1500 chevy is also black and i love it. I cant get away from that Black color!!!!! I do not have scanner so i cant post a pic for u. Its going to be sweet though. Alot better than the 2002, 1500 chevy with the 4.8 L V8 in it!!!

I have just a single small magnetic strobe that is very bright. Will that be enough light and warning for plowing? What do you guys use and do u mount them on a cab protector? Does neone put strobes is their headlights?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I built a rack for my truck and mounted my light bar on that. I dont want my truck getting fubar if I go under something and whack it off. Ratther just replace the light. You can fish the wire for the roof beacon(plow prep comes with a factory switch/relay/wireing thats up in the headliner) and run it out inder the 3rd brake light or out the little plastic grill vents between the cab and the bed. That way you dont have to drill holes. 

Strobes can tend to drive me batty in a heavy snow, they bounce around and relect off the snow. I prefer rotators in the snow. JMO though. Leds are cool also. I wouldnt run hide away strobe tubes in the headlights for snow removal since it will tend to bounce off the back of the blade and drive you nuts. 

Black. Schweeeeet


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Oh so the plow prep comes with a switch and wiring for a light? The small strobe that i have right now is a cig. lighter one. I would assume that would be ok to use? Then i dont have to run wiring or nething becasue i am not going to want to light on my truck when i a m not plowing. Yeh my dad is a welding fabricator. We made my 3 trailers i have so i assume he could make me a little rack for the light. Its not high enough if i just put in on the top of the truck. Do u run strobes in your headlights when plowing. Use the hide away strobes?
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

No I dont run strobes in the headlights since they would drive me batty. I have strobes in my light bar that do good enough job and i turn them off in heavy snow and just run the rotators. You could put a quick conector on there. Or wire some hide away strobes or if you run a tool box you could mount some of those flush mount LED's into the tool box and wire them or your strob power supply off of the factory blinky light switch. 

You really dont need a ton of warning power, a small single or dual rotator would work IMO just fine.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Here is a pic of the rack I built.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

and another shot
The rack is sandwitched between the tool box and the bed.

I was thinking of adding some LED flashers to were the weathergaurd thingy is and 2 into the box facing the rear also but I think i have enough blinkyness for awhile.

Feel free to steal my ideas or ask any q's. I believe jerre heer or how ever the heck you spell his name has some cool rack designs too that you may be able to steal.

And dont look at my dirty paint


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Ratlover,
thanks alot! Your set up looks awesome. I dont know if i will even put a rack. I might just bolt some steel to my toolbox and run a piece above the truck and make a little metal platform for the strobe. It is magnetic. I really dont think i need a cab protector rack. So that would be a lot easier for me. I wont have a big light bar like u have so i dont think i need a rack at this time. Just need something to get that strobe more up in the air is all. Thanks for the pics they look awesome. Yes thanks if i have ne questions i will ask.
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Maybe just fab something up to stuff into your stake pocket with a little pad on the top to stick your light too. No holes in your sheet metal and it could get yanked when not in use. A bit of rubber around it at the baseso it dont rattle and a bolt through the hole in the side of the pocket maybe? 

or like you said bolt a peice of square tubing to your box as a "reciever" and slide a tube into it for your blinky light. 

JMO but make sure its well outa your line of sight cuz if you glance into it at night you will be temporalily blinded. I've had stuff mounted in the line of sight if you look back and it sucks.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Yes i think i am going to fab a piece and attach it to my toolbox and run it higher than the top of the truck and that should work out fine. I dont think that will be in my view and if it is i will just have to move it. Thanks 
Bchlawns


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

When my dad plowed for a local landscaping company the truck had hide away strobes.
You could turn the front and rear strobes on sepretley.
My dad hated the strobes.
Me and my brother loved em


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

yeh thanks, I think i am going to stick away from the front and back strobes right now. I am going to try the top strobe and see if that does the job. I think it will be good. Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BCH............I know you are gonna get the VYU plow prep
option.
Yup , Its a handy option.......
The headlights/signals come with additional pigtails and hookups to plug-in to the newer fisher/western wiring harnesses. NO cobbing or cutting! Just plug N play !

There will also be a spot under the master cylinder with pre-
drilled 42mm hole to pass wires thru.
Also a power hookup on the + batt. cable for plow power.

The wiring for a strobe is sorta a PIA to find. When you get it
post here and will tell ya how to find it ! I lead mine out thru
the door jamb to hook up my mag. yellow light. (NYS law)
I have plug in ends on both the light and wires and hook up
or remove when needed.

Check out this GM upfitter site for plow prep. info:
http://www.gmupfitter.com

Black too !!!!! I love that color. My last 5 trucks have been black!
PIA to keep nice....BUT looks good!............geo


----------



## pcarpenter (Jul 2, 2004)

sonjaab,
thanks for the gm upfitter website info.i talked to a g.m. suspension engineer who answered my questions i had posted earlier in the thread.he gave me a couple of options to work with the extended cab diesel configuration.thanks again!


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Yes thank you for the information. I would like to wire a strobe and just have a switch to turn it on, but i really dont need a strobe other than in the Winter for plowing and i really dont want it on my truck for the summer and stuff so i think i am going to stick to just the cig. lighter plug. Thanks yeh i cantwait for the new truck to come in. 
Bchlawns


----------

